# S.w. Fla.



## Delwin (Jun 8, 2003)

Looking for gamers D&D 3rd edition.I live in Ft. Myers.


----------



## Lalato (Jul 19, 2003)

Hmmm...  just so you know the webmaster behind Mortality.net (Adlon) lives in the Ft. Myers area.  Perhaps he can give a solid lead.

I'm in Orlando so I can't help you...  but good luck anyway.

--sam


----------

